# My stepson needs rush surgery



## Sickie Ickie

Hey folks, my oldest stepson Ryan is 16 and we just found out he needs rushed surgery tonight/tomorrow morning. His vision problem is from a toumer on the brain pressing on his optic nerve.

Please provide prayers for him/keep him in your thoughts.

Sorry for straying so far off-topic.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I'm sorry to hear that. I hope his surgery goes well. I'll say a prayer for him.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm so sorry Bryce... you and your family are in our thoughts.


----------



## scareme

I'm so sorry to hear about your step-son. You all will be in my prayers.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks guys. Update: Just got a phone call from my wife. They're running more tests all night. Definately a large toumer. we're all praying it's benign...


----------



## Adam I

Our prayer's are with you and your stepson


----------



## trishaanne

You and your entire family are in our thoughts and in our prayers. If there's anything else we can do don't hesitate to ask. Please keep us posted.


----------



## playfx

Sorry to here this, our prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## slimy

You and your family are in my thoughts. Do keep us posted.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I'll say a prayer for you both tonight


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Yikes. I certainly wish and hope for the best for you and your family.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Whoa! Hope it goes OK, man. Sorry to hear this has happened. I know what it's like to have serious illness happen to a close family member. Try to keep a positive outlook, even though it seems impossible, it'll run off on him. He needs to keep a postive outlook now more than ever. Our prayers are with you and your family. Please keep us updated.


----------



## ScareShack

Very sorry to hear this. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## HalloweenRick

We'll be praying for your family/


----------



## The Shadow

God Bless Your Family


----------



## Vlad

Oh man, hang in there Bryce. We'll all be sending our positive thoughts his and your families way.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bryce, more positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## 1031fan

im so sorry to hear that - ill definitely be keeping your family in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## BooGirl666

Hang in there Sickie! I'll be thinking of you guys! Keep us posted!


----------



## HibLaGrande

I hope all goes well.


----------



## hawkchucker

Just keep thinking positive. I am sure all will work out.


----------



## dflowers2

Bryce, I am so sorry to hear this. Having been through a similar situation I know nothing that I can say will relieve your stress and concern. All I can say is that you and your family will be in our prayers. I hope and pray things will turn out well. If I can do anything, please let me know.

Dorian


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hey guys. Thanks for your prayers and support! You have no way of knowing how much this actually gives me strength! Thank you!

It appears that prayers and well wishes may be working. The tumor may not be as bad as was once thought. Current thinking is they'll put a shunt in his head soon and relieve fluid and swelling. He may be coming home in a day or so. Then in the upcoming week he'll go back for surgery. 

Looks like things are changing slightly folks- please keep up the prayers and good wishes!


----------



## heresjohnny

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## ScareFX

We're all thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm glad to hear it may not be as bad as originally thought. We're still thinking of you.


----------



## skeletonowl

Here's to positive news! Hooray! We are all here with you!


----------



## Lilly

Thats great news sickie...
My prayers are still with you and your family!
I know how you must be feeling..keep your chin up.


----------



## bourno

My family will keep you in our prayers


----------



## Spooklights

We are praying for healing for your stepson, and strength for you and your family.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

That is good news,Bryce. I hope the news continues to get better.


----------



## turtle2778

Blessing to you and yours Bryce. Ill keep you in my prayers.


----------



## BooGirl666

Any news?!?!


----------



## AzKittie74

I hope all is ok. your in my prayers. I wish you the best.


----------



## dflowers2

Hey, any news? I am worried about Bryce and his family. We have not heard any updates. We are keeping them in our thoughts.


----------



## tuck

You and yours are in my prayers. Stay positive things will get better.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hmmm - I wish we knew something... 

More well wishing going your way.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Has anybody heard from Bryce?

I'm quite concerned...


----------



## dflowers2

Me too. We unfortunately did not get great news on our daugter's condition yesterday, but I can't help but worry about Bryce and his family. We are thinking about you Bryce.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Heyya folks. Sorry for not updating sooner. Been at Children's Memorial Hospital much this week. Well, my stepson had his brain surgery on Monday. His tumer is craniopharngioma. In a nutshell, I guess we are all born with a membrane surrounding our hypothalamus. In most people, by the time they are full term the membrane is reabsorbed. For some it doesn't. This has the possibility in developing into the tumor- a thickened fluid filled balloon like thing that stops fluid from traveling around the brain and draining.

His surgery consisted of making a burr hole and inserting a tube through the brain to the tumor. Then a needle was inserted and the fluid withdrawn by suction. In his case 25 cc of fluid was suctioned out.

His pitituary was smooshed by the tumor, so hormones now have to be given to him. He is on cortisone, and will have to have many others including growth hormone. The growth thang made us kind of snicker because he is already 16 and 6' 2" . more growth hormone? What will he wind up 7' tall? heh

Anyway, he'll wind up with taking hormones for quite a while, if not part of his regular life.

After surgery Monday (and coming out of anesthesia), he didn't sleep for roughly 3 days because his body was adjusting from the new cortisone. Seems a side effect is insomnia. *Thurs he was able to go home*, back to his smiling self and no longer having headaches, unbareable sleepiness, etc. YAY!

Thurs eve he slept for 7 hours. His body is finally adjusting to his hormones. Yay!

A bit of a bald spot on his head, but the stitches are dissolvable. Yay!

He has some blood tests coming up, more MRIs, CTs, etc. due to 3 smaller cysts/tumors But hopefully things are going well so far. Almost all signs point to benign! Yay!

Wed or thursday this upcoming week, they have to drain some more fluid, but at least now they can just go through the scalp into the tube. He's not looking forward to the needle, but thank God it's only a needle this time!!! 

Thanks again for all the prayers and well wishes folks!!!


----------



## BooGirl666

WOW.... Sickie you sound so smart with your big words lol  jk ... That's some scary stuff man....I'm sooooo glad to hear from you and that your stepson is making a recovery. Keep your head up... You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## dflowers2

Bryce,

Man I know how stressful all of this must have been and still is. I am so happy to hear that it sounds like this has taken a positive turn. We were at Children's Memorial (Chapel Hill, NC) yesterday with our daughter. We have to do another MRI with her sedated in Feb. We hope for a positive outcome. We will be thinking about you and your family. I know it is hard, but you must try and keep your spirits up. Thank you for the update. We needed some positive news!  

Take Care,

Dorian


----------



## DeathTouch

Oh God. I am so sorry to hear about your step son. I have a step son who is 19, soon to be X step son, but I certainly wouldn't want anything like this to happen to him. I am sorry about what is going on and I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## trishaanne

I'm glad to hear that things are going a little better for you. You and your family, as well as dflowers and family are in our thoughts.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks folks. DT, you are absolutely correct. Ex-step, step, or biological, sometimes it just doesn'tmatter since it's family.

Children's Memorial is highly recommended by us. The staff was fantastic and caring. Even when out 16 yr old was grouchy and rude.  LOL

Let's hope none of you ever need it, but it's a great place if you do. What are your thoughts, dflowers?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Bryce, I'm glad to hear that your stepson is recovering. I've been thinking of you and your family and hope that he continues to make progress.

Dorian, best wishes to you. Please let us know how things go for your daughter.


----------



## dflowers2

Thanks everyone. I will let you guys know how everything goes. It is hurry up and wait at this point. As far as Children's Memorial, at least the one in Chapel Hill NC, I would highly recommend them. Like Bryce said, I hope no one needs them. I would also like to point out that it is not my intent to steer this post away from the original topic, which was about Bryce's step son. I certainly appreciate the thoughts and prayers and will take all we can get. Bryce's situation and ours shares some similarities, but differ in many also. I truely do not know how I would have reacted if our situation had been involving the brain. It is bad enough where it is. All I can say is that we feel for Bryce and his family and pray for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Dorian, I've not once felt you were trying to hijack this thread. Thanks for making that clear though.

If dflowers would like to give updates, and/or people would like to offer prayers and best wishes for her, the thread relating to their daughter's tumor is here: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=139067&highlight=tumor#post139067


----------



## dflowers2

Bryce,

I know you did not think that. I just wanted to be sure that everyone knows.  I am in no way saying anyone would think that on this forum. Everyone here is very nice and sincere and I really enjoy being a part of the forum, just would never want anyone to mis-interpret anything I said as being disrespectful. Thanks for the support Bryce and thank you for sharing the link. I promise to keep everyone updated on our situation as we get more infomation.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

We're looking forward to good news df!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Well, my step-son went in yesterday for more draining of the fluid from the tumor, but basically it was just a small needle into the scalp where the fluid had collected from the plastic tube that had been placed in it. 

They're about 75% sure they want to schedule another surgery to drain some of the 3 other smaller cysts/tumors they also found. I guess they have to go between a side lobe and another lobe to get at them, so he'll seperate a tiny channel and go in that way with a optical camera and needle to suction. The good news is that it's just done through a tiny opening, and they are not talking partial removal of the tumor at this point since he's responded so well to the other procedure.

I'm very happy with our surgeon. Many I've met are "trigger happy" to do surgery for any reason. Ours doesn't like the idea of opening anyone up unless it is absolutely necessary. To say that I have complete faith in this guy is an understatement. He wants to wait a week or so to see how the body is doing with it on it's own, then make the decision. So, my oldest will be home for Christmas.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nice to have good news like this!


----------



## slimy

Great news, Sickie.


----------



## trishaanne

Great news. That's all the more reason to celebrate this year.


----------



## beelce

Sickie I just read this post and it sounds like good news...I have already sent up a prayer for you and your family....hang in and know that you have a lot of support form all over the country!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks folks! The syringe went well. In essence they just suctioned fluid that was under the scalp. He said it didn't even hurt. No other news as of yet, but just wanted to check in and say thanks!


----------



## Vlad

No news really is good news in this case. As long as things are improving, and the surgeon has a game plan, all is well. Great to hear Sickie!


----------



## skeletonowl

yay! glad to hear he will be back for the holidays


----------



## Daphne

Have mercy. I haven't been here since before Halloween and had no idea this had happened. Thankfully it sounds like everything is going really well.

Hope your step-son continues to improve! Thank goodness he has such a wonderful surgeon!

I am curious how tall he will be as well! Perhaps he should consider getting into basketball?

Take care.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

He doesn't have the coordination or strength for basketball. LOL

Well, we were just informed that Jan 8th he needs to go back in for more surgery. This one is more invasive. They have to remove a skull "window," and separate the lobes to get to the other 3 tumor/cysts for draining. (sigh) this is getting emotionally tiresome...


----------



## Revenant

Jeez... this is one harsh holiday for you guys... we're all behind you Bryce... prayers and well wishes aplenty


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks buddy. Lord knows I'm nor too proud to accept them!


----------



## dflowers2

Bryce,

I have been away from the forum for a few days, but I just wanted to let you know we are still thinking about you and your family. I have not forgotten about the shirt. I will check our inventory when I get back to work. I wish you guys the best, keep your head up. 

Dorian


----------



## beelce

Bryce, hang in there...you have lots of folks sending you good thoughts and prayers. This time next year all of this will be behind you.

Brent


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I sure hope so Brent. Right now it gets hard to see the forest through the trees. heh


----------



## Ghoulbug

keep your chin up!! I haven't been on for awhile but my prayers are with you and your family.. I'll be praying for your strength to continue..


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks GB.


----------



## Death's Door

Sorry I have been away for awhile but I have been thinking about you and your family and you guys have been in my prayers. One day at a time SI.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Ickie

Hope all goes well with your (step)son, he will be in out thoughts and prayers


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The surgery is today. They wanted him there at 11:00am, so we'll see how fast he goes in. May be a long pre-op time.

Previously I stated some info that didn't hold true. I guess they are going to drain some of the 3 other smaller cysts/tumors they also found, but it will be more invasive than before. 

They'll have to cut a section of skull out of the side of his head to get to the lobes. This will be wired back in place afterward. The side lobes will be separated to get to the tumors. No small channel and no small burr hole this time. The scar will be above his eyebrow to all the way back behind his ear. (sigh) I used to use the Schwarzenegger quote when anyone had a headache, " It's not a tuuuuuumor." heh I guess at the momant, it's not as funny as it used to be.

Unfortunately we don't have the money that both the wife and I can go to the hospital to be with him. So she went and will be calling me with updates to pass on to y'all. He'll in good company though, his dad (wife's ex), and his grandparents on dad's side will be there, too. I'm home with my 3 yr old waiting for news.


----------



## beelce

Hey Bryce...I'm right here with you..hang in there!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks, beelce!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Good luck, man...hope all goes well.


----------



## scareme

He's in my prayers.


----------



## trishaanne

You guys are all still in our prayers. I wish I lived closer so I could watch the 3 year old so you could be there too.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks guys. No news yet, but please keep those well wishes and prayers coming.

BTW I apologize if I'm wearing you guys out with these updates. It's just that I guess I go to where I can get strength through all this.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Pushing good energy your direction Sic. Hang in there buddy.


----------



## Adam I

Post away, Bryce
You and yours are in our prayers.


----------



## dflowers2

Bryce,

We are thinking about you guys. You are not wearing us down, we all are wishing and praying for a speedy and full recovery. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way. Can you send me your address via PM? It will be after we get back from FL on Tuesday before I can get anything mailed out. I will be checking the forum for updates.

Dorian


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Well, my wife called about 10 minutes ago. Everything did well without any complications! 

They drained the other three tumors, and found one was still pressing on his optic nerve- so his vision in his left eye (now that the pressure is off) may have a chance to regain some sight back. 

He went into the hospital at 11:00am and was in surgery by 4pm. Took between 4.5 and 5 hrs for the surgery, and then to recovery, then to his room, IV , etc. My wife just now called. The surgery took a little longer because while they were in they decided to remove some of the calcium deposits from the first tumor. Take the opportunity when it knocks, eh? 

Anyway, to say I'm relieved is an understatement. heh He still has to be in the hospital for a week, get antibiotics, increase his hormones, make sure no infection sets in, radiation in 2 months or so according to what my wife said, etc., but to me, the major thing right now is over!

Thanks for all your support folks! I'm positive it has helped on a spiritual level and provided strength when I needed it most!


----------



## dflowers2

Bryce,

That is great news! I am very happy to hear that things went well. I was trying to wait up to see if you got any news. I hope things continue toward the positive. We will keep you guys in our thoughts. Hang in there.

Dorian


----------



## scareme

I'm glad to hear things went well. Now try and get some sleep, you must be exhaused.


----------



## trishaanne

I'm happy that things have turned out well. We'll continue to send prayers your way though.....can't hurt right?


----------



## Moon Dog

Damn Bryce!

I check in to see what's new and I find this thread!

Glad to hear that he's doing much better! 

Thoughts & prayers coming your way! 

Scott


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks everyone!

Trish, I'm never conceited enough to turn down prayers. What's that ol' war adage? "There's no atheists in foxholes."


----------



## Death's Door

Hey SI - I'm glad everything went well with the operation. You and your family are still in my prayers.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Better news. He's coming home TODAY!!! He'll be at my wife's ex's recouping because of our rambunctious 3 yr old, but last estimate was a week in the hospital, and this is two days after. He has his MRI again today and I guess all looks good.


----------



## dflowers2

Bryce,

Man I am so happy to hear he is doing well. We are in Florida visiting family, but still thinking about you guys.

Dorian


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Me too, Dorian. Me, too!


----------



## Cassie7

Excellent news SI. Our hearts are with you and your family.


----------



## scareme

That is amazing. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Spooklights

Glad to hear he's coming home! We're keeping him and all your family in our prayers.


----------



## beelce

hope your felling better also bryce


----------



## Madame Turlock

My heart goes out to you and your family. We have been through similar situations with our oldest son...I remember well how physically and emotionally draining it was/is. We are 3 1/2 years into his recovery and he is still looking at another year before he is fully recovered. 

How are you all doing? Your step-son had the surgery, but you all feel the pain. Take good care of yourself and each other. I'll he thinking of you and holding your family in my prayers.


----------



## EMU

i send my best wishes


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Well, Ryan is doing well and feels fine. Still has a headache or two and on hormones, but no worse for the wear. 

He is two weeks into the 6 weeks of having radiation everyday. He has to go downtown everyday to the hospital for it, but it is between his dad, mom, and dad's wife, so everyone kind of splits the cost.

There's a really neat clear plastic that they warmed then molded it over his face. I begged my wife to ask where it was from so I could play with buying some for crafts, but she didn't get the name of the product. LOL


----------



## scareme

Thank you for keeping us updated on Ryan. I was just wondering how he was coming along. We're keeping your family in our prayers.


----------



## dflowers2

Bryce,

That is good news. I am glad to hear Ryan is doing well. We are still thinking of you and your family.

Dorian


----------



## Lauriebeast

That's good news, SI....glad he's doin okay.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm glad to hear he's coming along Bryce. I can only imagine the anxiety that you and your family have gone through recently.

You're in our thoughts.


----------

